# Scrapbookers



## airotciv (Mar 6, 2005)

Just got into this, was woundering if anyone has good web sites for both Ideas and supplies. Thanks.


----------



## keljonma (Dec 27, 2006)

I like allcrafts and I have a friend that is a creative memories consultant. The rest were from my favorites listing, but I can't recall using them. 

http://www.allcrafts.net/scrapbook.htm
http://www.creativememories.com/
http://scrapbooking.com/
http://www.scrapbookingtop50.com/
http://www.stuff4scrapbooking.com/


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

I love this site, lots of great ideas and I really enjoy the ladies in The Lounge. 

http://www.scrapjazz.com/topics/Scrapbook_Basics/


This site has beautiful ribbon jars every month, and lovely scrapbook kits.

http://www.2croppincousinz.com/


----------



## kellymy (Feb 3, 2007)

I'm dipping my toe into scrapbooking. 

Rather than the "few photos/lots of embellishment" type of album, I'd like to actually create a scrapbook for all the little slips of paper we've got, notes, maps, tokens, etc.

I want to scrap the actual objects we collect while out and about. 

And, I'm imagining most of my other pages will be lots of photos and journalling. I don't really have any desire to plunk down lots of cash on doo-dads. Anyone else scrap like this?

-Kelly.


----------



## goatsareus (Jun 23, 2007)

kellymy said:


> I'm dipping my toe into scrapbooking.
> 
> Rather than the "few photos/lots of embellishment" type of album, I'd like to actually create a scrapbook for all the little slips of paper we've got, notes, maps, tokens, etc.
> 
> ...



actually, yea, kinda

I have spent a couple of months just trying to figure out what scrapbooking actually is. What i want to do is organize all my genealogy stuff. But what I have found is I need to make copies of what I want to include, not the actual objects. 

I am interested in the above links, thanks all/.

So far, what I have produced is just a glorified photo album. Not into all the doo dads either.


----------



## vickiesmom (Feb 25, 2005)

Doing a modified version of scrapbooking. I can't afford all of the stuff...so mine just looks like a glorified photo album. I like doing odd things as well...like, my daughter got a 'diploma' from the DARE program they have in the middle schools, which is Drug Abuse Resistance Education...and I found some paper with martini glasses on it...when we went to Chicago...I actually found paper with a map of Chicago...and put a small paper car on the road...it was fun!


----------



## WendyW. (Apr 29, 2005)

Does anyone here digital scrapbook. I've gotten into this the past few months. I think I'm hooked!!! LOL

It has been so much easier than traditional scrapbooking. I've even given my big container of papers and stickers to my little girls to play with. 

There's no spreading out a big mess, no mess to pick up, no glue or stickies. 

I've found that it is cheaper too. There are lots and lots of freebies all over the internet. And you can use your supplies over and over again. Like if you have a sticker you like, use it on every page. It never gets used up! 

You can print them at home or have them professionally printed. It is $1-$2 to get them printed but boy do they come out pretty(and you don't have to buy the ink and paper). You can also have someone like Shutterfly bind them for you. It's something like $30 for a 20 page book. 

Here are a couple that I did over the weekend

http://www.digishoptalk.com/gallery/showgallery.php?cat=1617


P.S. Forgot to add, I use Photoshop elements 5.0 to do my scrapbooking but there are cheaper and even free programs out there. You don't have so much flexibility but it's still great and it's easy to use. 
One really good one is www.scrapbookflair.com They have a free program that already has lots of scrapbook stuff in it. 
It was a little intimidating at first but once you mess with it and start figuring out how to put this stuff together, it is really really fun.


----------

